# Normally I wouldn't introduce myself...



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

...but I figured I'd be courteous for once. There's a _slight _chance that someone might recognize me from INTPforum (under the same name), but I only posted about 10 times there. No offense to my fellow INTPs, but I get sick of you XD Bring on the E's and F's!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

F's, fire away!

Pleased to meet you, do enjoy yourself.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the cafe enjoy it here


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well lucky for you, I'm both E and F. XD Anyways welcome my intp friend to personality cafe! INTP's are among one of my favorite types! They invented computers.:laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome. Always good to have a little ego stroke :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe, come over to the S side, we have cookies.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I am I S and F.

:O whatcha gonna do.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome. Im sorry for this post, if it brings any discomfort I apologize. :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kamangir said:


> I am I S and F.
> 
> :O whatcha gonna do.


Marvel at our incredible Pness XD


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

slowriot said:


> hello and welcome. Im sorry for this post, if it brings any discomfort I apologize. :laughing:


Not at all


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Marvel at our incredible Pness XD


 
ahaha, aha, haaaa

you said Pness :laughing:


ANYWAYS
welcome Liontiger
i'm new here too :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, haha. It's an old joke but a classic 

And welcome to you also ^^


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Welcome, may you have long days and pleasant nights.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

G'day miss Liontiger.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola new person. Enjoy your stay. roud:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> No offense to my fellow INTPs, but I get sick of you XD Bring on the E's and F's!












INTPs: to your pitchforks!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Liontiger.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*strokes ego*

Normally I open up to strangers in alleys. >.>

Hope you enjoy it here ^^


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum you'll ever find. =P


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Bumping my own welcome post, woot!

I dunno why. I'm bored. :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


Thanks. It's a bit overwhelming, being new and all.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

holy crap I am laughing right now. Lion you are funny.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Thanks. It's a bit overwhelming, being new and all.


LMAO!:crazy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> holy crap I am laughing right now. Lion you are funny.


Haha, I don't think skycloud noticed. He's probably on auto-welcome :crazy:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

since i wasnt here to welcome you when you first joined ill welcome you now. And i dont care that your an INTP. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

knght990 said:


> since i wasnt here to welcome you when you first joined ill welcome you now. And i dont care that your an INTP. :tongue:


Haha, I'm glad my Pness doesn't get in the way of your extended welcome.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Thanks. It's a bit overwhelming, being new and all.


:crazy:

I just saw this. I posted that because it was in the Introductions forum. Nex time I'll check to see how long someone's been here.:tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've welcomed you either. SO, welcome.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Uhh, yeah. Welcome to the forum LionTiger. I'm sure you'll do great things here. :wink:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

haha ten or so times? look at your profile, your current number of posts is 801 :laughing:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't welcome you either Liontiger,welcome to personality cafe:laughing:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Bumping my own welcome post, woot!
> 
> I dunno why. I'm bored. :crazy:


I was just thinking about doing the same with mine to see what people would do. I guess since I've seen what people did here I don't need to do it to mine anymore.



skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


I am also an auto-welcomer.

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Liontiger!:tongue:


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

*insert auto welcome here*

Damn, just as my zombie thread thought it was catching you, it turns out you've bumped up the game :tongue:
I'm not quite EF, but I'm almost there, but surely you don't want all of those values and rules around eh? 

oh, and do lions eat snakes? Hmm, I think I've just come up with a nice finesse versus brute strength proposition.


----------

